# entitlements for going on a 3 day week?



## mattym

There is talk of where i work going on a 3 day week and am wondering if i could claim anything for the 2 days i wouldnt be working? Anyone with any idea how much it might be? And also, would i still be paying as much prsi on what i earn or will that reduce? Thanks


----------



## ClubMan

Will you be actively seeking and genuinely available for work on the two days? If not then you won't qualify for _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance _anyway.


----------



## mattym

Oh i'll be available for other work all right, the bills still have to be paid!!! Any idea of how much with would be?


----------



## ClubMan

www.welfare.ie has full information on qualifying criteria and rates of payment for _Jobseeker's Allowance/Benefit_. Which are you likely to qualify for - allowance is means tested and benefit is _PRSI _linked and not means tested.


----------



## mattym

I would imagine it would be the benefit i'd be intitled to because i have been paying prsi without any break about 11 years.


----------



## ClubMan

That sounds good so. You should just sign on ASAP and see how your claim goes. At least that way you will also probably get _PRSI _credits for the time that you are not working.


----------



## mattym

Thats great Clubman, thanks for that. Hopefully it wont happen but at least i have an idea where i stand if it does!!!


----------



## mcb

Hi
The minute that the three day week happens go to your local Social Welfare Office immediately.  You will need a letter from your employer to confirm that you have been reduced to the three day week.  Also bring your passport, pps number and a utility bill.

Job Seekers Benefit is actually based on a 6 day week (Mon - Sat), so you would actually be entitled to claim for three days.  At one point I worked Mon, Tues, Weds and I claimed for the other days, so I got Job Seekers Benefit for Thurs, Fri and Saturday (even though I never worked a Saturday before as my working week was based on Mon-Fri).  You will get these yellow slips of paper that you will need to mark on them what days you worked and didnt work and this paper will have to be stamped and signed by your employer and then dropped into the Social Welfare Office.  You get your payment by cheque every Tuesday.  If you are claiming for three days you will receive 98.90 per week.  A full week on Job Seekers is 197.80.  As previous poster said you must also be available for full time work to receive this benefit.

Be aware though that it has been taking quite some time for people to recieve their payments when first registered as apparently Social Welfare is extremely busy.  It took approx two months for me to receive my first payment.  It is all back dated though.


----------



## keb

i have been put on a 3 day week at work! i was advised to get a letter from my employer to state this and bring it to my local welfare office. i work in the republic of ireland but live in the north at the border. i have been told that i should claim in the republic as this is where i pay my tax!

when i went to my welfare office they said because i was claiming FIS and living in the north i was not entitled to claim for the other days on a 3 day week!! is this true???


----------



## Welfarite

Ypu are classed as a 'Frontier worker'. If you were fully unemployed, the state youm live in woulkd pay the benfots. But if you are partially unemployed, the state you work in pays the benfits. See this extract from EU regulations:*

5.5 Partially or Intermittently Unemployed Frontier Workers

*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]A partially or intermittently unemployed worker shall receive benefits from the State of employment[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]27[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]. The benefits will be provided by the competent institution according to its rules and conditions, and at its own expense. [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]28[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]. The unemployed person will not be able to claim benefits from the State of residence while he is receiving benefits from the competent State[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]29[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]. [/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Example 14: [/FONT]*
_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]An employed person is living in Northern Ireland and travels to work in the Republic of Ireland every day. The employed person is placed on short-term work by the employer, meaning (s)he is employed for only 3 days per week. If the employed person wishes to claim Unemployment Benefit for the remaining 3 days, Ireland is competent and the employed person must apply to D/SFA for Unemployment Benefit. [/FONT]_


----------



## minion

I think you will also be taxed on the unemployment payments too, assuming you are in the tax net.


----------

